# Cobalt Blue Poison.



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2020)

Poked around over the weekend & only found this 1 bottle. Looks like a Poison possibly with the ribs on it? small  1/2 ounce size. only has #2 on bottom. Anybody know if it is a poison? LEON.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 1, 2020)

It's definitely a poison Leon! nice find!
~Fred


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice. That is definitely a sexy poison bottle. I might have to drive up and hangout when you poke around.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Nice. That is definitely a sexy poison bottle. I might have to drive up and hangout when you poke around.



Your welcome to come if you Don't mind Detroit? And it's a long drive for you. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 2, 2020)

I dont mind Detroit at all. I find it easier to dig holes in areas that aren't super pristine and surrounded by concerned wealthy people anyways! Definitely a drive but you never know because I like road trips.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2020)

just let me know ahead of time when you coming. LEON.,


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 2, 2020)

Fantastic and I appreciate the offer.


----------

